# Meta SX 2015



## Carcass (5. September 2015)

Servus,
ich spiel mit dem Gedanken das Meta SX zu kaufen. So wie ich gehört hab muss man das mit relativ viel Druck im Dämpfer fahren? 
Mein Problem ist mein Gewicht 100 kg. Tendenz abnehmend  
Dennoch sollte das ding nicht durch den Federweg gehn. Stahlfeder Dämpfer passt ja nicht rein wenn ich es richtig weiß.

Hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen


----------



## Jo0ken (28. September 2015)

Ein Kumpel und ich fahren im 2015er META SX einen Monarch+ RC3 Debon Air und haben die Luftkammer mit Spacern modifiziert. Damit lässt es sich mit zumutbarem Druck fahren. Unser Fahrergewicht dürfte so um 90-95 KG fahrbereit liegen. Wieviel genau ich grade draufhab müsste ich nachgucken. Im Youtube Channel von Rock Shox findest du das installationsvideo dazu. Ziemlich easy.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Carcass (29. September 2015)

Ich habs nun mit dem BOS Kirk bekommen. Rock SHox war nimmer lieferbar von Commencal. 
Fehlen noch paar sachen fürs Bike und dann werd ich sehn. Gewichtstuning wird gerade an mir selbst Vorgenommen


----------



## hankpank (11. Oktober 2015)

Wiege auch über 100 und komme mit dem debonair mit 4 volume spacern gut zurecht. Was die Geometrie betrifft das beste commencal was ich bisher hatte.


----------

